# Best Hair Flat Iron!!!



## itzmarylicious (Feb 6, 2007)

I realized that most girls would spend lots of money on hair flat iron...I just wanted to put in my 2 cents about flat irons and what my knowledge of it is. here goes...

1) most hair flat iron (including chi, corioliss, sedu) have HIGH level of defective rate around 10% imagine.....10 out of every 100 hair flat iron is defective....it can be defective one month after you purchase it or after the warranty runs out. either way it is a hassle to call the company and get another. Also a waste of money if it becomes defective after the warranty runs out.

2) Almost all, and i can say with confidence, of hair flat iron does NOT keep its temperature. Do you guys notice how the first few pieces of hair you iron is nice but after a couple of pieces the results just does not seem as good? This is due to the fact that once you start using the hair flat iron, the temperature does not keep up. You would have to wait for it to heat up again and then start flat iron again.

3) Your hair flat iron probably does not heat up in 9 sec. or how many ever sec. it say it will. It takes the thing more than couple of seconds to heat up...when they say it heat up in 9 sec. they meant heat up to the lowest temperature possible. Again, when it reaches it's highest temperature..it does not maintain it

4) The hair flat iron you buy.... lets say you purchase a CHI, it is the SAME exact thing as some of the stuff they sell at sally beauty supply for 1/2 the price. It is the same exact manufacture and they just put a different lable on it and call it CHI or whatever the buyer's company name is.

*HOW DO I KNOW ALL OF THIS?*

my bf's family owns a hair flat iron manufactuer. he makes KINSEI, most of you guys probably dont know what it is but he sells his hair flat iron to some of the major hair companies in the US and Europe. I'm sure your hair stylist at a salon used one on you or you have probably purchased on that he has manufactured. His hair flat iron has 0% defective rate.....and ALSO, heats up in couple of secs and actually maintains the temperature.

*my personal experience....*

Before I met my bf....(3 years ago) i was using a corioliss....When i first bought i was extremely excited. It worked wonderful on my hair but after a couple of months I realized that it took longer and longer for it to heat up and also the results were just not that great. My hair hardly looked like it was ironed and looked extremely dry. I got it cut thinking it would be better, didnt change a thing. Soon, I gave up flat ironing my hair. My $100 Corioliss just sat there after only 4 months of use. THen I met my bf and he immediately gave me his hair flat iron.....Oh my GOSH......It heated up instantly, no waiting...and the results were phenomenal!!!! my hair was the healthiest looking ever.....I used it almost every single day and even to this day after 2 years of having it. I STILL get awesome results. I have never used it to the highest temperature which is 450 F. One time i accidently ran my finger on the plate after 2 secs of turning it on and i burned my finger...it wasnt a bad burn but it got red and I had to put some burn cream on it. My hair stylist even complimented on my hair and he bought one and now uses it on all his clients. He also sells them at his salon, and he sells a ton of them. This thing is awesome!!! Im the type of person that if I experience something great, I want to share it to everyone who can benefit. It prevents others from wasting time and money. This is def. one of those things....It is TRULY the best hair flat iron out there. Kinsei has done many many tests on other flat irons including the CHI and has found that their flat iron out ranked all of them. This is why their company is booming......even paul mitchell wanted to buy Kinsei's hair flat iron and put his label one it. :rockwoot:

Anyways, I hope this has helped you guys. Even if you guys dont think about purchasing a kinsei, I hope the information i provided will help you make a right decision~~ and if you have any questions or would like to know where to purchase one please dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 12, 2007)

where can i purchase Kinsei?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for this post!!!! Very great info and great review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting this! I will keep the tips in mind when I purchase my next flat iron (even though I have been trying to stay away from heat-styling my hair so much)


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

i have GHDs and i dont think they loose their heat


----------



## magosienne (Feb 12, 2007)

great info ! i never used flat irons but if i want one, i'll sure use this. thanks !


----------



## itzmarylicious (Feb 13, 2007)

hey if you want to purchase one, you can email the sales person directly at *removed*; they will give you more info about the company and also how to purchase one!!!I'm sure you'll be estatic with the results.


----------



## lovelyb (Feb 14, 2007)

I have FHI and they are very reliable....heats up within 9 sec and keeps a constant heat my clients, who's hair is VERY coarse.


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Feb 14, 2007)

Does Kinsei work on all hair types?


----------



## itzmarylicious (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, it sure does!!!

if you have any more questions beauty queen; feel free to email them at *removed* be sure to mention to them that you heard about it on makeuptalk; they'll give you a discount~~ They're really fast with responding to email and are extremely nice.

If you feel uneasy about purchasing it don't worry. they use paypal (which backs up your purchase) and also they have a 30 day 100% money back guarantee, if you do not like it for *ANY *reason, you can return it!!!!! They also have a manufacture's warranty. I'm sure you'll love it!!!

*lovelyb*

I personally never used a FHI, but one of my friends who use to have the CHI said that the kinsei was SOOOO much better. I'm sure you'll love the kinsei and it'll deliver better and faster results on your clients.

------

I feel like I work for them, but i dont. I just love this product SOOOO much!!! Its totally awesome. I *NEVER* have to go over the same piece 2x. One time and thats it. I have long wavy hair and I can straighen my hair in less than 10 mins.

I really hope you guys try it out.....This is just the best thing ever!


----------



## princessmorey (Jan 2, 2010)

I am looking to purchase a Kinsei and am having difficulties finding one. Can you please direct me to where I might be able to purchase one?

Thank you.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 2, 2010)

On the subject of flat irons, I am not trying to steal any Kinsei thunder, but my Le Angelique flat iron has a lifetime warranty and does heat up to 450 degrees. I've had mine for about 5 years and it performs just as good as it did when I first purchased it. I've also dropped it MANY times, my fiancee has dropped it many times as well on accident when he was in the bathroom.. on a tile floor! The iron is expensive when purchased on the manufacturer's website, so I suggest going to ebay.com to get one for less than half the price.

Le Angelique website

I have both the Turbo Pink and the Pro Pink. The Pro has a switch to control the heat settings, but the Turbo does not and goes up to 450 degrees. Make sure you read the site about each iron before you check ebay, it can be confusing.

Another iron I want to know more about is the ghd irons on Sephora.com. If anyone has info, lemme know!


----------



## HikerGal (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the great post! Any advice on curling irons??


----------



## Lovelyskincare (Jan 4, 2010)

Why not try a heat protector which straightens the hair and protects hair from excess heat.

Thanks,

thelovely.ca


----------



## lalalalila (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the post! I've never been one to shell out big bucks on a CHI straightener (or any other expensive brand) at full price.

I have two straighteners, both of which work really well for me...and were less than $30 each because I purchased them at Marshall's.

I have an Ionika Cruise Collection 1'' tourmaline flat iron and a Cortex 2'' tourmaline Wet 2 Dry flat iron. I snagged these at Marshall's for around $24 each. Imagine my delight when I went home to look up the brands online and found that the Ionika retails for around $80 and the Cortex a whopping $130!

I've been using my Ionika everyday for months now and find that it works just as well as my bestfriend's CHI.

Ladies, if you're looking for a good straightener, I would suggest scoping out your local Marshall's and/or TJ Maxx first! You just might find a killer deal. =)


----------



## karv07 (Apr 7, 2011)

If you want a professional flat iron and you are ok with spending around $140 I would highly recommend the Karmin G3 Salon Pro, it heats up to 450f with temperature control, dual voltage, tourmaline ceramic plates with rounded edges which makes it great for also curling your hair. Also has a 3 year warranty. If you are in the US you can buy from http://MyHairStylingTools.com,  they are also giving away a free heat matt/carrying case and some heat serum that works really well.  If you are in Canada you can buy at http://www.hairtools.ca/.   If you do look at other irons make sure to stay away from irons with painted plates (colored plates) these can damage your hair.

A little about plate quality:

* Aluminum â€“ 90â€™s and low quality, will stick to your hair and terrible results.

* Colored Plates â€“ Stay away from these, they may look nice but they are for show and they are not good for your hair.

* Ceramic Plates â€“ White or Yellowish color plate â€“ These plates are good but they are older technology from around 2002. Many companies still use these as it is cheaper to manufacture than a tourmaline ceramic plate.

* Titanium Plates â€“ Gun Metal Grey color â€“ These are great plates and provide great results. These and Tourmaline Ceramic plates are about the same in quality but work different with different hair types. You would need to try both to see which one provides the best results for your hair type.

* Tourmaline Ceramic â€“ Gun Metal Grey in color â€“ These are currently the best plates on the market. currently I only see Karmin and Sedu using these plates. It appears all the other brands are focused on cutting costs by using the cheaper plates.

Some features you should look for:

* Variable Temperature Control (If you have thick hair make sure it heats up to at least 420F)

* Swivel Cord

* At least a 3 year warranty (most hair straighteners will die in the first year or two)

* If you travel then make sure its dual voltage

You can also check reviews at http://flatironsreviews.com to see their ranking of the top 10 flat irons. Good luck and I hope this helps.

Owner of 5 salons with 12 years of experience.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 7, 2011)

I got my Le Angelique at winners for 39 bucks it's pink with tattoo sculls on it lol! It heats up in a few seconds and never looses it heat and I was very impressed it had a lifetime warranty. If I ever need a new one I'll check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivona (May 17, 2011)

Hy there! I have kinsei flat iron and it is the BEST!!!! Perfect!!! Could you send me a web site where I can order it? TNX


----------



## missmindy (May 18, 2011)

I think there are a lot of flat irons out there that people don't know about that are just as good, if not better than the brand names you always hear like chi or ghd.

I actually use a NuMe flat iron, they just launched in the US after many successful years of selling in Europe.  It also heats up in seconds, is 100% solid ceramic (and/or tourmaline infused) and they honor their warranty - they replace flat irons that have been dropped even though they say they wont plus they give you the option to buy an extended warranty, which i think is really cool.  

NuMeStyle.com also offers curling wands, a blow dryer and a wet to dry flat iron.  Their products are amazing!

Sorry, I wasn't trying to take away from your post... there are just many other great companies out there, thats all.  I feel like big brand names are what people know about so they just purchase that without actually shopping around.   I would love to check out the Kinsei


----------



## Citlalli88 (May 21, 2011)

I have 2 flat irons one is from Ghd the other from Sultra and I never notice it loose it heat. I love the Sultra one the most, makes my hair super shiny and soft, the Ghd on the other hand dries out my hair.


----------



## dvwood87 (Mar 4, 2014)

How much does a Kinsei flat iron cost and where can they be purchased?


----------



## xoKeeBuuxo (Mar 12, 2014)

I was using a GHD and it really does work similar to the CHI. However, I think mine were Ceramic plates? So I switched the Bellezza flat iron which has Titanium plates which are better for your hair than ceramic. I love my Bellezza, reaches to 450 and makes hair shiny


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 20, 2014)

karv07 said:


> If you want a professional flat iron and you are ok with spending around $140 I would highly recommend the Karmin G3 Salon Pro, it heats up to 450f with temperature control, dual voltage, tourmaline ceramic plates with rounded edges which makes it great for also curling your hair. Also has a 3 year warranty. If you are in the US you can buy from http://MyHairStylingTools.com,  they are also giving away a free heat matt/carrying case and some heat serum that works really well.  If you are in Canada you can buy at http://www.hairtools.ca/.   If you do look at other irons make sure to stay away from irons with painted plates (colored plates) these can damage your hair.
> 
> A little about plate quality:
> 
> ...


I am the proud owner of a Karmin G3 Salon Pro Hair Styling Iron and I am thrilled with it.   Does everything it is supposed to and does not burn my hair at all even though I use it religiously every morning.   I did my desk research dilligently before deciding on Karmin and I am glad I took the time to read/listen to all the reviews.


----------



## MarisaMoon (Dec 7, 2014)

Why not give it a try. Thanks for the review  itzmarylicious


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 15, 2015)

After reading Karv07's post I did exactly what she suggested.   My hairdresser had recommended the G3 Salon Pro Hair Styling Tool but I wasn't sure. However after reading your post and reading the website and knowing I was able to buy it in the UK I went for it.   Very happy bunny.


----------



## kygirl (Feb 2, 2015)

Has anyone used the MOSITO Flat Iron Nano Ionic Pro. I recently bought a straightener from sally's beauty supply (Jilbere de Paris Tourmaline series) and it makes my hair smell burnt. I am needing another straightener that works good, and has ceramic plates with infrared heat. Does anyone know about the Mosito flat iron and/or have any recommendations on straighteners that are not so expensive but does a good job at straightening very thick, curly hair without making my hair smell burnt?


----------



## Kellen (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank for this post! It is really useful.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 8, 2015)

karv07 said:


> If you want a professional flat iron and you are ok with spending around $140 I would highly recommend the Karmin G3 Salon Pro, it heats up to 450f with temperature control, dual voltage, tourmaline ceramic plates with rounded edges which makes it great for also curling your hair. Also has a 3 year warranty. If you are in the US you can buy from http://MyHairStylingTools.com,  they are also giving away a free heat matt/carrying case and some heat serum that works really well.  If you are in Canada you can buy at http://www.hairtools.ca/.   If you do look at other irons make sure to stay away from irons with painted plates (colored plates) these can damage your hair.
> 
> A little about plate quality:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyra Myers (Feb 5, 2016)

*♥ ♥ ♥ Best I have ever used is the Karmin ♥ ♥ ♥ *​
 ​


----------



## JessicaL (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have given my G3 Salon Pro to my granddaughter and now I am the proud owner of the Karmin Salon Series styling iron. One happy bunny!


----------



## Belinda_Bee (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi, i bought the same Karmin styling iron last weekend when my best friend accompanied me out for shopping and she recommended the product. I was reluctant about purchasing it but i bought it anyway. I've used it for several days and i like the fact that it heats up in just 30 seconds, unlike other models that take longer. Its' one hour sleep mode is also awesome and am enjoying using it.


----------



## Lin1018 (Apr 4, 2016)

Belinda_Bee said:


> Hi, i bought the same Karmin styling iron last weekend when my best friend accompanied me out for shopping and she recommended the product. I was reluctant about purchasing it but i bought it anyway. I've used it for several days and i like the fact that it heats up in just 30 seconds, unlike other models that take longer. Its' one hour sleep mode is also awesome and am enjoying using it.


You won't regret it. My daughter &amp; granddaughter came over from Holland this Easter and I gave her my G3 but I could see that she really wanted my new Salon Series - she will have to wait until Karmin come up with another new model!!


----------

